# Galveston County



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Is any one cooking at Galveston County Fair & Rodeo Cook-Off this year.


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not but when is it?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The Seafood Cook-Off is April 13-14 and the BBQ Cook-off is April 19-21.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

We will be both weekends!!


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

My team will!!! Show Me Your Pits!!!!


----------



## budman (Jan 23, 2011)

We are the Muddville Cooker's, Next to the Best in the West Cooker's.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Muddville , we must be real close . My team is *Asleep At The Grill* . I can see they're front doors . If you're coming out their doors look across and left I'm right there. We got 1st 3rd and 5th in fish and 2nd in rice last week . Gumbo got burnt , grilled shrimp was just that nothing fancy .


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Im with High Pressure Cookers.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> Im with High Pressure Cookers.


Do I know you ? I can't see you in the avatar , unless you are a hammerhead. LOL


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ha Paul I know you though, and i met your brother Rocky Saturday night. You bought Harley Parts from my dad years ago terry. Im buddies with ronnie.. I heard yall won something saturday. We just got second cut chicken.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Man what a mess it was. Saturday we dug a couple hole and put a sump pump in them the drain the water off our spot. One bag of lime and 12 large bundles of shavings helped , but it was still soggy . We got second place in the shish kabobs and that was it . Spent all day yesturday pressure washing all the **** we took out there and was in bed by 5:30 . I think if you cut me I'd have a smoke ring.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

We took Overall in Seafood last weekend, 8th place on brisket, and 2nd cut on kabobs . . . I'll take it! Overall for the bbq cook-off was split 3 ways, so that is 2 more we will have to compete with on points. "IF" you survived the hail storm, then it was hail cooking in all that mess. . . just look at what we were standing in . . . we are done with clean-up by Noon on Sunday - it took us until 4:30 p.m. on this go around . . . wg


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> We took Overall in Seafood last weekend, 8th place on brisket, and 2nd cut on kabobs . . . I'll take it! Overall for the bbq cook-off was split 3 ways, so that is 2 more we will have to compete with on points. "IF" you survived the hail storm, then it was hail cooking in all that mess. . . just look at what we were standing in . . . we are done with clean-up by Noon on Sunday - it took us until 4:30 p.m. on this go around . . . wg


 I was right on your tail at the seafood cook off I'm Asleep at the Grill . Do you have Ms.Bock on your team . All we got this week end was 2nd in Kabobs . I thought the turnins wwhere some of the best in 15 years of cooking there.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> I was right on your tail at the seafood cook off I'm Asleep at the Grill . Do you have Ms.Bock on your team . All we got this week end was 2nd in Kabobs . I thought the turnins wwhere some of the best in 15 years of cooking there.


Yea, Sissy was there. This cook-off was a new game this year. We always make a cut in chicken, fajitas, and brisket, but nothing in any of those categories this year. But, we have never placed on brisket at GCFR, so I can't complain too much. I have no idea who any of the teams were that made the overall. Neither did Brad because he did not call their names out when they picked up their trophy. We'll see what happens at Fun Fest . . . wg


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Mud, rail, or hail it was still a great time. Good friens, cold beer, food and BBQ smoke. Was good to see you Paul and Whiskey Girl I didnt know you were there or I would have came and said hello.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

We did good on the seafood with 1st 3rd and 5th in the fish and 2nd in rice. A lot of people I know usually at least make second cuts as well as ourselves , but not this year .


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Mud, rail, or hail it was still a great time. Good friens, cold beer, food and BBQ smoke. Was good to see you Paul and Whiskey Girl I didnt know you were there or I would have came and said hello.


Yes - always a good time, although I was as close as I ever want to get to the Wizard of Oz when that storm came though. That bottle of whiskey was opened up real early that day. You wouldn't have ever found me . . . I was covered in mud. I gave a whole new meaning to zebra print, rubber cowboy boots.

Paul - that wasn't your tent that landed on top of ours during the storm was it . . ha! That thing was fixing to come through on us. . .wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> We did good on the seafood with 1st 3rd and 5th in the fish and 2nd in rice. A lot of people I know usually at least make second cuts as well as ourselves , but not this year .


Yea - you whooped us on the fish, and you almost whooped us on the rice.  A friend of mine came in and cooked an entry on gumbo - never, ever been in a cook-off and pulled 3rd - she was estatic . . . wg


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea, I was estatic when i realized I burnt the bottom of my gumbo ARGGGG and it was smelling sooooo good . Next year you better put your A team together cuz it's on. The rice was a last minute decision . We gonna get you next year . Hope you can take a spankin. Tell Sissy I said hey .


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> Yea, I was estatic when i realized I burnt the bottom of my gumbo ARGGGG and it was smelling sooooo good . Next year you better put your A team together cuz it's on. The rice was a last minute decision . We gonna get you next year . Hope you can take a spankin. Tell Sissy I said hey .


Bring it on . . . I need to start spank'n High Pressure and Real Deal, but I'm gonna have to get a big-o spanker for them . . . their tough . . . wg


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

You need to have several spots to compete with HPC . I cook right across from them and wish we had that many member on our team .


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

We'll have 5 spots next year for Galveston County - we whooped High Pressure at Fun Fest last year, so it can be done . . . then they came back and laid a big-o spanken on us at Good'ole Days . . . wg


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

We for some reason we never hit at Hitchcock. I think we got a second with chicken one year , but that was long ago.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Us High Pressure Cookers may have a lot of spots and a lot of team members but there's only four of us that cook.When someone beats us its because the judges liked there food better,and were the first ones to shake there hands and congratulate them.Were in it to have a good time with good people.If we win we win if we don't than we'll just try harder next year.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I was just saying it's got to be nice to have that many members to help out around the tent. Yes ya'll very good sports weather ya'll place or not . If we could just keep Ronnie over at our spot . Billy gave us a shirt and we made him wear it . We did manage to keep him around a little more since ya'll put up the cedar fence by us. Did Glen do anything with his gumbo this year ?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Glen got 2 second cuts but did't make it.All we got in seafood was 4th in fish ya'lls fish wooped mine good.Were gonna put a sign up next year theat says "No Ronnie's beyond this point".LOL


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

We like it when he comes to see ya'll . He scares the girls our way . The old man told Ronnie he could cut a window in ya'lls fence . He said no cause all we'd see all week end would be his butt sticking out the window facing us. That's what I was saying earlier in this post . The teams that usually have second cuts just weren't hitting this week end . I heard Arnold from Los Vacaros (sp) cooked for somebody this year . Don't know if it's true are not.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> We like it when he comes to see ya'll . He scares the girls our way . The old man told Ronnie he could cut a window in ya'lls fence . He said no cause all we'd see all week end would be his butt sticking out the window facing us. That's what I was saying earlier in this post . The teams that usually have second cuts just weren't hitting this week end . I heard Arnold from Los Vacaros (sp) cooked for somebody this year . Don't know if it's true are not.


I don't think Arnold cooked - I know he sponsored the team that was behind us - he was too clean everytime I saw him . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> and were the first ones to shake there hands and congratulate them.QUOTE]
> 
> Correct . . . I took this picture at our tent last year of the top three. . . wg


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

We got 1st and 2nd in chicken and were one of the teams that tied for overall!! I cook with Real Deal Cookers... (I know you know our team whiskey girl) We all know each other really well!! LOL The great thing is we are all competitive during the 3 cook offs but at the end we all are happy with who wins and congratulate everyone like professionals. That's what I like about it all. Good luck and we will see yall in June!!


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

By the way how was Wayne the only one that got to take the picture with yall? I'm gonna get on to him next time I see him. He didn't even tell us he took that picture with yall!!! Lol


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

jefull77 said:


> By the way how was Wayne the only one that got to take the picture with yall? I'm gonna get on to him next time I see him. He didn't even tell us he took that picture with yall!!! Lol


I'll make sure you get in the next picture . . . :cheers: . . . wg


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, it ws good meeting you out there Paul Marx. I put the No Potlicking decal on the back of my boat for all to see. lol!


----------



## budman (Jan 23, 2011)

Small world we are the Muddville cooker's across from the high pressure cookers and next to the best in the west. We got second cut in fajita's, chicken wing's, and 2 cut's in Rib's not to bad for some ol BP boy's. Arnold did not cook with anyone this year but I did hear that he is going to make a come back. :texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------

